# A list of live streaming concerts, in an era of social distancing



## Eramire156 (Sep 28, 2017)

So I thought I'd start a thread, to share live streaming of concerts, fortunately WKAR has published a list..

https://www.wkar.org/post/list-live-streaming-concerts#stream/0

I'll post more links as I find them, feel free post links you come across.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Metropolitan Opera

https://www.metopera.org/about/press-releases/met-to-launch-nightly-met-opera-streams-a-free-series-of-encore-live-in-hd-presentations-streamed-on-the-company-website-during-the-coronavirus-closure/


----------

